
Why iOS Apps Are Getting Bulkier - animeseinfeld
http://gadgets.ndtv.com/apps/features/apples-app-store-has-a-big-problem-that-no-one-is-talking-about-1735433
======
chmaynard
If I were paranoid, I would conclude that Apple is deliberately trying to
force iOS customers to upgrade to more expensive models with more memory. As
usual, the truth is probably more nuanced. However, developers could help to
alleviate the problem by avoiding Swift until the tools and packaging are more
mature.

